# Viber sur Ipad et Iphone



## philk34 (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible d'avoir Viber sur Ipad et Iphone avec le même numero de tel ?.
Parce que quand je l'installe sur mon ipad, celui  de mon iphone marche plus et vive versa.

merci d'avance


----------



## doupold (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

je ne pense pas que cela soit possible. Je n'arrive même pas à l'installer sur mon ipad 1, c'est dire!


----------



## M.G. (25 Novembre 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, Viber est installé sur iPad 3  Iphone 4 S  iPad Mini.

À la seule condition d'être connecté en WiFi, il fonctionne sur tous mes iBidules.


----------



## doupold (25 Novembre 2012)

Méa Culpa, je parlais de Wahts App.

Désolé pour la méprise.


----------



## philk34 (27 Novembre 2012)

M.G. a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, Viber est installé sur iPad 3  Iphone 4 S  iPad Mini.
> 
> À la seule condition d'être connecté en WiFi, il fonctionne sur tous mes iBidules.



J'ai un Ipad Mini Wifi uniquement et à l'installation de "Viber" il  m'a renvoyé un code sms qui m'a désactivé celui du Iphone ?


----------



## Viber (29 Novembre 2012)

Hi,

This is a member of the Viber R&D Team!

@philk34 - At this point Viber supports only one device per phone number.

Please feel free to let us know your thoughts, questions and comments, we'd be happy to assist.
Thanks,
Viber
----------------------------------
Salut,

C'est un membre de la Viber équipe R & D!

@ philk34 - A ce stade, Viber ne supporte qu'un seul appareil par numéro de téléphone.

S'il vous plaît n'hésitez pas à nous faire connaître vos pensées, questions et commentaires, il nous fera plaisir de vous aider.
Merci,
Viber


----------



## Kaixi (18 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour j'ai bien 2 numéros de tel mais 1 seule liste de contact. Comment faire pour que mes contacts viber apparaissent sur mon iPhone alors qu'ils sont bien sur mon ipad ?


----------



## Viber (18 Novembre 2013)

Kaixi a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai bien 2 numéros de tel mais 1 seule liste de contact. Comment faire pour que mes contacts viber apparaissent sur mon iPhone alors qu'ils sont bien sur mon ipad ?



Hi,

At this stage, one Viber number can be assigned with only one device simultaneously (except for Viber Desktop, and Tablets). When you try registering to Viber with the same number on a second device, the first device immediately deactivates, and its data (message history, Recents, etc.) is deleted.

What you can do, however, is register your second device with a different number: your home number, an old cellphone number, family's or friends.
At the moment we don't have official information about the option to register the same Viber number on multiple devices. If we have such news in the future, we will let you know 

* At the moment, the only way to have your contact list on your iPad is to add those contacts to your iPad manually. This will be automatic when we release a version that supports iPads in the future.

==========

Salut ,

A ce stade, un certain nombre Viber peut être attribué qu'à un seul appareil simultanément ( à l'exception de Viber Desktop et Tablets ) . Lorsque vous essayez de vous inscrire à Viber avec le même numéro sur un deuxième dispositif , le premier dispositif désactive immédiatement , et ses données ( historique des messages , Récents , etc ) est supprimé.

Ce que vous pouvez faire, cependant, est de vous inscrire votre second appareil avec un autre numéro : votre numéro de maison , un ancien numéro de téléphone portable, famille ou amis.
Pour le moment nous n'avons pas d'information officielle au sujet de la possibilité d' inscrire le même nombre de Viber sur plusieurs appareils . Si nous avons de telles nouvelles à l'avenir , nous vous le ferons savoir 

* À l'heure actuelle , la seule façon d'avoir votre liste de contacts sur votre iPad est d'ajouter ces contacts sur votre iPad manuellement . Ce sera automatique lorsque nous publierons une version qui prend en charge les iPads dans le futur.


----------



## Fallaway (2 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

j'ai Viber sur iPhone et ça fonctionne très bien. Je l'ai installé sur l'iPad Air, mais le problème est que sur l'iPad c'est une carte sim multisurf SFR avec avec un numéro différent de celui de l'iPhone et je ne reçois pas de message d'activation.
Est ce que la sim multisurf ne reçoit pas de message ?
Ou c'est autre chose.
Une idée, merci.

Note : c'est le même problème pour WhatsApp.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Février 2014)

L'iPad ne reçoit pas les sms... Même avec une carte sim...


----------



## krasketu (18 Mai 2015)

Hello, I have viber on my android phone with my number. I recently installed viber desktop on my laptop and it works pretty fine. But I have a serious worry, the procedure of synchronization between the two devices was so easy that I am afraid anyone can install viber desktop on their computer with my number like I did and have access to my information by simple synchronization. when I send an SMS on the phone it appears on the computer as well and vice versa. Does anyone have any idea if that sort of hacking is possible?

Secondly, how can one get to know which devices are connected to a particular viber account. For example in Yahoo or gmail, under security and parameters, it is possible to know from which computer and where one has logged on to a particular mail account. This enables to know if the account has been hacked or not, by whom and where, including the IP number of the given device.

Is there someone who can help?


----------



## adixya (18 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> L'iPad ne reçoit pas les sms... Même avec une carte sim...


En revanche avec un iPhone connecté au même réseau wifi, en activant l'option de réception des sms, l'iPad recevra les sms sans AUCUN problème avec iOS 8.


----------

